# Mr. Evey's Blog



## Evey (Oct 31, 2007)

The first two are from when Iplaced him into a little play pen of sorts for the first time!












Here is a cute one...he has orange on his nose from eating some carrots that Imashed up for him (he's been having teeth problems lately).






These two are embarrassing pics of me, but oh well...Mr. Evey loves to go on tours around my house, haha!


----------



## monklover (Oct 31, 2007)

Awwww Mr. Evey is soooo cute! :inlove:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 31, 2007)

Mr. Evey is sooo cute! and you aren't so bad yourself you have very pretty eyes.

I absolutely love the picture of him with the carrot on his nose :inlove:


----------



## Evey (Oct 31, 2007)

aw, thanks guys! that's my favorite picture too!


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 31, 2007)

Evey is adoooorable :biggrin2: 
More pictures! (I like the last one, haha. He's all like '....Whut?' )


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 31, 2007)

On my bunnynapping list now! What a total cutie! I love him.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

LOOK AT THAT LITTLE NOSE! He's got carrot color on it!!! LOL! 

He's just precious! I think I need him!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 31, 2007)

Evey is such a cutie! what breed is he, and how old?
You don't have anything to be embarrased about, either! I think you have a really sweet face, I bet Evey feels very loved .


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 31, 2007)

:inlove:He is gorgeous!!! I love that orange nose picture...what a cutie pie!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 31, 2007)

He is so CUTE!! :inlove:


----------



## Haley (Oct 31, 2007)

aww theres my little friend. He is getting a little bigger- and cuter everyday!


----------



## Evey (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks, everyone! He is such a sweetheart; I'll try to post more pictures soon!*

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Evey is such a cutie! what breed is he, and how old?


Thanks! I'm not entirely sure what he is, but I'm assuming a dwarf mix, and he is about 5 months old...he is getting neutered on Tuesday!


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Eveyyyy :biggrin2:He's so adorable! Poor lil guy getting neutered. Lol.I sure was happy when Bam-Bam was neutered so I completely understand the need Sure makes us feel guilty though no? Lol. 

I'll be sure to keep tabs on Evey's blog :biggrin2:


----------



## Evey (Oct 31, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Eveyyyy :biggrin2:He's so adorable! Poor lil guy getting neutered. Lol.I sure was happy when Bam-Bam was neutered so I completely understand the need Sure makes us feel guilty though no? Lol.
> 
> I'll be sure to keep tabs on Evey's blog :biggrin2:



haha, the weird thing is that I thought he was a girl for the first two months, LOL! that's why he was originally named Evey, but it seemed toostrange to completely change his name so everyone calls him Mr. Evey, although I really tried to get Dudley to stick, hehe.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Lol, yeah I remember I like the nameMr Evey though... Even Evey on it's own is not too girly to me He's such a cute bun :biggrin2:


----------



## Evey (Nov 25, 2007)

The quality is bad, it's dark with no sound, but here are two videos of Mr. Evey on the bed having some fun! My boyfriend made these, haha! Enjoy [flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/CjC758FyVLo&rel=1[/flash]
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/HV--Zs9Nzx8&rel=1[/flash]


----------



## monklover (Nov 26, 2007)

Awww Mr. Evey is so cute! :inlove:


----------



## EdieRabbit (Nov 26, 2007)

Tooo darn cute! I'm so jealous. I could never put Miss Edie on my bed or she'd have a poop-n-pee fest!


----------



## Evey (Nov 26, 2007)

haha, I made myspaces for all of my cats about a year ago, and I thought he'd like one too...I know, I have no life!

check it out! you can be his friend if you'd like 

http://www.myspace.com/mrevey


if that doesn't work, try this link!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=285853071&MyToken=a3c3bc6b-d6fc-43fe-8e27-37c1837c7825


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2007)

Hes such a cutie! 

Hey Kathy, would you want me to merge this with the photos you put up before so you can get a blog going?

and we need more pics of the little man


----------



## Evey (Nov 30, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Hes such a cutie!
> 
> Hey Kathy, would you want me to merge this with the photos you put up before so you can get a blog going?
> 
> and we need more pics of the little man


That'd be great, thanks! I was just thinking that I need to start an "official" blog for him


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, done Let me know if you want the title changed or anything. :biggrin2:


----------



## Evey (Nov 30, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Ok, done Let me know if you want the title changed or anything. :biggrin2:



Thanks! Maybe the title could simply be changed to "Mr. Evey's Blog" or something like that. 

p.s. I can't wait for this semester to be over so we can check out some of the bunnies at the rescue; I know Evey is excited too


----------



## Evey (Nov 30, 2007)

Would it be possible to merge this into Mr. Evey's Blog?

Thanks 
:bump


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2007)

*Evey wrote: *


> Would it be possible to merge this into Mr. Evey's Blog?
> 
> Thanks
> :bump


:biggrin2:


----------



## Evey (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are some more pics of Mr. Evey and.........my NEW BUNNY!!!!!



Evey wants to play the Wii...









Orange-nosed King of the bed








Behind bars








and finally, our new bunny named Dutchess, meeting Evey


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 2, 2007)

That is such a cute little bunny mouth!!!!!!!! Silly bunny!! eating carrots and getting stained....:?:shock::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Evey (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been bonding Mr. Evey and Duchess so here are some pictures!

They have never fought or anything like that...no humping either, lol. However, they do not seem to be "head-over-heels in love." 

I think Mr. Evey is a little too rambunctious for Duchess, but I think over time, they'll love each other. At least they get along, right?

Here's a pic of them eating together...






and playing...






Now I really need to get my butt in gear and make them an NIC cage 

-Kathy


----------



## Haley (Dec 30, 2007)

They are so cute! You know, one thing you could do to help bond them is to switch their cages. Every other day or so you put one in the other's cage so they get used to the scents.

Also, putting the new boy in a different room will help as well. Unless you want to try and bond all three of them at once..


----------



## Evey (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, here are some pictures of the happy couple in their new home!!






Evey's tongue is so funny in this one!






They are adorable...I think they truly love each other now!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 20, 2008)

Awww they make such a cute couple!!!

Like...a vanilla icecream with chocolate fudge and peanut butter.


----------



## Evey (Jan 21, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Awww they make such a cute couple!!!
> 
> Like...a vanilla icecream with chocolate fudge and peanut butter.


LOL! I haven't thought of that one before...they _do_ look good together!


----------



## Evey (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of Mr. Evey and Duchess...they were extra lovey-dovey for Valentine's Day...











Enjoy!

Kathy


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 17, 2008)

Awww I love snuggley bunnies.


----------



## kirst3buns (Feb 19, 2008)

They are so cute! I'm going to have to start working on bonding again with my two.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 30, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## Yield (Aug 8, 2010)

Aww you have adorable bunnies x3
I want theemmm <3


----------

